# Favorite Resort/Timeshare for Kids in Orlando?



## C30NY (Oct 19, 2011)

Not counting Disney (since I cant snag one in II) what are some of the best timeshares in the Orlando area you have stayed at with kids (or know would be great for kids). I am preparing to set up my 2013 ongoing search and am looking for a few suggestions that may be best for children.  We will have a 1yr old and 6 year old in tote, so someplace with a good pool and kid tolerant would be recommended.  

There are just so many to go through that I figured personal opinion could weigh greatly.

Thanks!


----------



## JPD (Oct 19, 2011)

My kids/grandkids always liked Orange Lakes CC. They have so many pools, sometimes they just wanted to stay at the pools instead of going to the parks. One concern is OLCC does like to charge a fee for everything. No fee's for the pools, but if you want an inner tube, ECT. there is a fee. We just enjoyed the free stuff.

They also enjoyed Bonnett Creek. The pools are smaller, but they had alot of activities that were free. They played miniture golf for free. We also liked that they had free shuttles to each parks. The resort is not a Disney property, But it sits on the edge of disney so it seems like your at a Disney resort.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 19, 2011)

The Marriott resorts are all excellent, as is Vistana and Vistana Villages.  No ongoing searches necessary.


----------



## ScubaKat (Oct 19, 2011)

We've stayed at both Marriott's Grande Vista and Harbour Lake... Our two year old LOVED the pirate ship and pool area at Harbour Lake... It has miniature golf as well...  Grande Vista was also nice.. The Copa pool area has some splash features.. I would vote for Harbour Lake with young children though..


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 19, 2011)

*Grandnieces Loved Vistana Villages.*




rickandcindy23 said:


> The Marriott resorts are all excellent, as is Vistana and Vistana Villages.


The girls loved Vistana Villages so much that the family cut 1 day of WDW from their vacation schedule so they could stay at the resort & do fun stuff there. 

Plus, the fabulous 2BR luxury unit was so big & well equipped that each girl had her own queen bed.   The only thing they fought over was the TV remote control. 

Our grandnieces were pre-teens at the time.  Now 1 is in high school & the other in intermediate school.  (Time flies, no?)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## richardm (Oct 19, 2011)

I vote for Wyndham Bonnet Creek.. Wonderful resort! But an RCI affiliate..  Same goes for Orange Lake.

For Interval affiliates- Marriott Harbour Lakes and Marriott Grande Vista are great choices. Liki Tiki Village has historically been popular for families with young kids due to the water features there.  The Diamond resorts in Orlando are also nice..


----------



## karenns (Oct 19, 2011)

My vote goes to Mystic Dunes. They have been recently renovated and they are quite spacious. I would recommend a 2 bedroom as they have a large master with bathroom and then a bedroom with 2 double beds near another bathroom that would be good for the kids. The pools are great and kid friendly. If you look for deals they usually have some pretty good ones. They have full kitchens as well and lots of things going on for the kids. We have 5 kids (5-23) and have stayed there the past couple of years and just bought a timeshare there.


----------



## Dori (Oct 19, 2011)

I would also vote for Bonnet Creek. It is such a lovely resort and there are all sorts of things for everyone to do. People rave about Orange Lake, but I'm not a fan of piling everyone in the car each time you want to go to the pool.

Dori


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 19, 2011)

The OP said II was his exchange company, so that leaves out OLCC and Bonnet Creek, unless he wants to rent a week at Bonnet Creek, which is sometimes far cheaper than most exchanges cost, when you figure in MF's and exchange fees.


----------



## esk444 (Oct 19, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The OP said II was his exchange company, so that leaves out OLCC and Bonnet Creek, unless he wants to rent a week at Bonnet Creek, which is sometimes far cheaper than most exchanges cost, when you figure in MF's and exchange fees.



Well, SDO is dual affiliated, so he could convievably join RCI and try for a DVC and use Bonnet Creek, Wyndham Reunion, the HGVC's, or Orange Lake as a back up in RCI if there isn't any good DVC inventory.

In the new SVO-II system, I'm not even sure if units are really deposited first anymore in II.


----------



## C30NY (Oct 19, 2011)

ACtually...my SDO is not yet affiliated...almost done closing...so in theory I could designate it RCI.  How will that do with a DVC trade?  Its only a 1BR 1-52 float...

And THANK YOU ALL for the input!


----------



## Paumavista (Oct 19, 2011)

*Harbour Lake / Horizon*

We did a lot of research a couple years ago and according to TripAdvisor Mariott's Horizon (now Harbour Lake) was a clear winner.....pool slides, spray play grounds, a pirate ship, mini golf, game tables, a fishing lake, Campfire and extra large hot tubs make this place a family hit.

After a week at Horizon we spent a couple days at Reunion Resort....absolutely LOVED it.  Fabulous water pool/lazy river, zero entry, splash ground!  And beautiful accomodations.

Judy


----------



## esk444 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jase369 said:


> ACtually...my SDO is not yet affiliated...almost done closing...so in theory I could designate it RCI.  How will that do with a DVC trade?  Its only a 1BR 1-52 float...
> 
> And THANK YOU ALL for the input!



I don't own SDO, but I thought I saw a thread where someone said they got 25 TPUs for the 1BR prem and 19 TPUs for the 1Br deluxe.

Based on what I see in the sightings board, you need about 22 TPUs for a studio and 32 for a 1BR in DVC.  That's if you are lucky enough to get one.  So maybe that's not the best strategy if you only have a 1BR SDO and don't want to stay in a studio.  You can't use your SVV week (also dual affiliated) to combine TPUs in RCI because of the Orlando block for DVC.

If you have a 1BR, it doesn't make any sense to do an ongoing search in II because you'll be limited to a 1BR unit.  If you wait for the 2013 deposits to hit II, you'll almost be certain to get a 2BR unit at a Marriott or Sheraton.  I'd probably take Lakeshore Reserve, Harbour Lake, Grande Vista, SVV, Cypress Harbor, or any of the Marriott Palms in that order.  If you need a 3BR, add Cypress Pointe.

If you just need a 1BR, consider using your week elsewhere and just do a XYZ exchange if it is not a holiday week (7, 27, 47, 51, 52).  You'll likely be able to get a Marriott or Sheraton for just an exchange fee.


----------



## C30NY (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. My SDO wont pull enough TPUs for DVC, so that gonna stay with II.

I actually have an XYZ able to be booked (from a 2BR exchange in 2013) so I will shoot for one of the recommended resorts when the dates I need open up.

I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## GeraldineT (Oct 23, 2011)

A little late but would suggest bonnet creek.  We have a 1,3&5 year old n spent last week there are a great layout.  2 Gated kids spray areas.  Activities.  Movie nights, face painting, bounce house, tot time.   4 of the pools are zero entry which is great for little ones.  Brought a baby float for the 1 year oldfor the lazy river and he loved it.  IMO reunion and mystic dune and too spread out with little ones. Mariott harbor is nice and has a lot of stuff but with tough with little ones when the unsupervised 7-12 year olds are enjoyin themselves oblivious to anyone around them.


----------

